# Pilates Buddy



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was doing some Pilates tonight and I walked away to get some water and Cash decided to take over for me...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Amazing, I was just reading about "Doga" dog yoga. 

http://dogs.wonderhowto.com/how-to/do-dog-yoga-283696/


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty funny - the dogs always lay right next to me while I'm doing Pilates. At one point tonight I was laying on my stomach and Penny laid down on my back and at the same time, Cash had his head on my foot. I guess they want a little workout too.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Apparently ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Cash has a bright future - if he will not make it as a dog, he can become a Pilates instructor ;D


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I can never do push-ups at home without our pup laying on my back "helping". On the plus, it's an extra 45lbs (and growing) that I get to press.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Your pup just wants to make sure that you are getting the very best workout that you can.


----------

